# Looking for land in New Hampshire



## mil_to_farm (Aug 31, 2013)

We're looking for land in Rockingham County, Hew Hampshire. I don't care if it has a house on it or if the land has been neglected. I'd like as much acreage as possible.

We're going to be purely concentrating on self sufficiency for the first few years, with my retirement goal (Dec 2016) being nothing more than a stall at a farmer's market and getting my kids a good education.

I'm not having a lot of success with calling realtors since I'm in VA and they don't seem to be too motivated when it comes to someone looking for a farm. If you're reading this and happen to live in-or have lived in-that area, I'd be happy with a recommendation for a rural real estate agent too.

Thanks!,
Heather


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

I always start with Trulia (www.trulia.com) and Zillow (www.zillow.com). Trulia in particular allows you to search by city, county or general area and to narrow your search results to the type of property you are looking for. Do an advanced search - not the basic - and it will allow you to specify that you are only looking for properties of x number of acres.

Once you've found some that you're interested in looking at, you can contact the listing agents directly from Trulia. Or, on Zillow, read through reviews on agents and pick one to contact to show you all of the properties you've found that interest you.


----------



## mil_to_farm (Aug 31, 2013)

landwatch.com has been my favorite for browsing land. So far we haven't been up there to really check out the area and see where we may like or not like to live.

Part of the problem is the sheer amount of listings and agents. It doesn't hurt to ask around and see if anyone is just not interested in farming anymore or wants to change their climate and wants to move on.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Willow is not a good source......per their site I have a million plus dollar home with three baths and four bed rooms. My home is only a shell no walls but for one stubbed in load bearing wall. My tax accepts value for the house and land. (Public info on the net) is one tenth of the value listed. I called them and asked where they got their info. ...in part thru the American survey... I never filled one out. Simply first hand knowledge.


----------



## johnny uncool (Mar 4, 2013)

Was wondering if you have had any luck looking for land in New Hampshire. I'm also in VA and am considering moving to NH when I can retire in Jan of 2016. Also, what made you choose NH? One of the sites I use to look is http://www.landandfarm.com/


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello from a lifelong New Hampshire resident. I do not recommend Rockingham county. Prices there are severely inflated due to proximity to the seacoast. That is where I grew up and I made a conscious decision to leave that county ASAP when I finished college. You also might be in for a bit of a culture shock in Rockingham county because it is most definitely affected by urban sprawl from Boston. People I know refer to it as "Little Massachusetts" for that reason. If you're looking for a "real" New Hampshire experience you probably won't find it there. The further north you go, the more of a rural experience you'll have. If you select Rockingham, you'll be competing for property with upper middle class Boston commuters. You also have to be careful, because a lot of towns and cities along the seacoast have policies that limit things like:

-The number of vehicles you can have on your property.
-The amount of "stuff" (equipment) that can be visible on your property.
-Whether or not you can have livestock (for some areas the answer is no).

If you want realtors to take you seriously, go to them with a specific date in mind. Give them a week that you will be in New Hampshire and the MLS#s for 10 properties you want to see that week. The market is starting to pick back up again here, so they're not going to spend time with you unless they know for sure you're serious.

That said, if you decide to join us up here, welcome!


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

From another lifelong NH resident I ask why Rockingham County? There are some nice areas in the North West corner of Rockingham County, Northwood, Nottingham and Deerfield, but for the most part this region is not the best for homesteading. I grew up and still live in Strafford County, the next county North East. Unless you have specific ties to Rockingham County I too would recommend looking elsewhere. I am looking for land and I will probably jump across the border into Me. 
Maine has much cheaper property, much larger parcels of land available, much cheaper property tax (they have an income tax NH doesn't) and you can avoid sales tax by shopping in NH. Maine has great tax incentives for going "Green"(Solar geothermal etc.) Where you plan to retire soon you may benefit from the income tax as opposed to a high property tax. My grandmothers modest ranch on 3.5 acres in NH is over $8K in property tax per year. 
I am looking in York County Me. Particularly Lebanon, Berwick, and North Berwick. This is only 45 minutes from most of Rockingham County NH.


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

We will miss you when you go, Tall!


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Having spent the first 35 years of my life in the Merrimac Valley, I can honestly recommend that you steer away. It is a great area to live in, it has a rich heritage, and is generally a friendly place to live. But, and I repeat BUT urban sprawl happens. Its location, which is about 50 or so miles from Worcester and Concord, (both Concords) with Boston and Manchester even closer make this area an urban sprawl paradise. With property prices and overpopulation in the ridiculous range. 

If you have your heart set on this area, the Nashua, Hollister, Hampstead and Raymond area would be my top choices. Anything in the route 111 corridor. They all have close proximity to the metropolitan areas, and the employment opportunities and cultural offerings to be had there. They are also pretty rural and homestead friendly, unless things have changed. I have been out of that area for 15 years, and a lot can change in that time frame. I would avoid anything in the route 28 area as you will pay a premium and a half for everything.

MEN once listed Nashua as one of the best places to live, but imho, Nashua is a mini Manchester.

Good luck in your search.

Peace,
Curtis


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Having spend the last 14 years just south of Nashua, but in MA I can say that it is not really friendly for homesteading. Maybe the outskirts but alot has changed in 15 years. Nashua is a CITY. Not sure about Hampstead and Raymond. And that's not to say you can't "homestead" in the "city" Just no rolling pastures in Nash....


----------



## Tall Grille (May 4, 2011)

As far as searching for land, check out www.nneren.com or www.mainelistings.com


----------

